# Hot flashes are sexy



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Ok they totally don’t feel sexy when you’re having them. I’m talking specifically about menopause hot flashes. They are miserable.

But... I tend to have one almost immediately when I get aroused by a mans touch. And I mean a kiss or his hands on me at a random time. I’m not always immediately aroused by that, but sometimes I am.

When this happens, he can feel my entire body suddenly on fire and even though he knows it is a hot flash, he also knows his touch and my response are what triggered it. The first time this happens they always say “that’s cool!”

And after that they try doing it on purpose. Fun!

So far, this is the only fun thing I’ve found about hot flashes.

Oh well, at least there’s one!


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

I love your positive attitude! 

No hot flashes here yet. I am at a stage in perimenopause where I just have bad cramps and clots the size of kittens. Not much of a party game other than to guess if the sheets survived the night or not. I told my H last month we only have to play that game for another ten years or so. But now I am seriously hoping I get touch-induced hot flashes!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Bluesclues said:


> I love your positive attitude!
> 
> No hot flashes here yet. I am at a stage in perimenopause where I just have bad cramps and clots the size of kittens. Not much of a party game other than to guess if the sheets survived the night or not. I told my H last month we only have to play that game for another ten years or so. But now I am seriously hoping I get touch-induced hot flashes!


It’s really kind of cool. It’s uncomfortable, but all hot flashes are uncomfortable, so at least these ones also come with some lovins! 

You know what else is awesome? When the clots, kittens, babies, periods, and every other type of things that come out stop coming out for good. I can’t believe how much freedom comes when all of that stops.

Hang in there, you’re almost there! It’s so worth it in the end.

Hot flashes are the only thing I have left that kinda sucks. Everything else is so incredibly better.


----------

